# I have a photo project due, what do you think of this idea?



## stone_family3 (May 23, 2010)

in three weeks and have no clue what to focus on. I thought about graffiti, candy, "classic" toys, old signs (neons). 

It's 15 finished prints on a common theme. 

My daughter has a neon pink stuffed octopus (named Nannerpuss). I was thinking of taking him around to different places and "documenting" his journey through our city. 

Kind of like the roaming gnome.


----------



## freeze3kgt (May 23, 2010)

That sounds like a cool idea, but i wouldnt give the toy back to your kid when your done.. probably get a bunch of germs on it if you put in on the street to take pictures so may want to pick a toy she doesnt like, or wash it really good


----------



## stone_family3 (May 24, 2010)

I opted for a bath toy, it gets a good sanitary wash every week. Though I might swing by walmart to see if I can locate another one just in case. 

Thanks.


----------

